# My UDS (pic heavy)



## rickw (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys. Here's a big thanks to all that shared their info on the UDS so others, like me, could have the knowledge to attempt one their self. I was gathering parts for the UDS for a few weeks and this weekend finally got it built. Here is some pics of the progress and final result.









 I had a hard time with the Weber lid fitting so with some bending and banging this is how I figure to use it. I have to have my smoked turkey.





 I did a test burn with 9 lbs of charcoal and after 9 hours it was still holding on at 210 degree. I had to hit the sack so I really don't know how long it really did last.

 Once again a big thanks to all.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Sep 24, 2008)

Very cool. Let us know how that intake extention works .


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 24, 2008)

That's a sweet looking rig.


----------



## rickw (Sep 24, 2008)

During the test burn I was messing with the gate valve to see how easy it would be to control. I could lower and raise the temps around 20 degrees or so with just a small amount of adjustment. I have plans on a smoke this Sunday so that will be the big test


----------



## grothe (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice Rick... you did one h3ll of a job!!!


----------



## guvna (Sep 24, 2008)

looks real nice with that kettle lid on there. good job! do you have any moe pics from the build? are you gonna make anymore mods?
thanks,
guv


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Great job Rick!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the Drumhead nation!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice!  And Bubba did an extended intake once...he din't like it. But he din't heed my advice to increase it's diameter due to pipe length and laminar airflow characteristics in conjunction with thermodynamic convection considerations. Figgers.  ;{)


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 24, 2008)

_*WHAT?!!*_ LOL j/k - Them there is edjukated werds right there


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Uhhhhh.............what???


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2008)

You shoulda made it bigger Bubba! -


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh....thanks!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 24, 2008)

Great work Rick!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice work my friend. Your determination paid off bigtime.


----------



## cman95 (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice rig you have there.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great Job  ...


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 24, 2008)

Way to go Rick...its well known that "Q" always tastes better on a smoker ya built your self!!


----------



## rickw (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks folks for all great comments. This morning I added a shelf and access holes for a digital thermometer or two. Here's a pic of how it turned out.


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

nice work..man i really think about doing one....good thing i can pull alot of info on here...how much do you have invested in it...


----------



## rickw (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a lot of the supplies free so I might have around $50 into it.


----------



## chadpole (Oct 5, 2008)

Good job ,Rick. You'll get years of enjoyment from it. Keep it out of the elements and garage kept and it may last forever.


----------

